# My HiWay Rat



## Tidewater (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm in the process of collecting pieces and parts for the project. 

I dug the old '78 Intramotor Gloria Verona out of one of the recesses of my cave. 
I think I found the tank that I am going to use on my ride. I plan to cut out about 2" of metal from the center (between the left and right sides). I think I might be able to set up the tank to house a small 12v battery to power the head/tail/brake lights, possibly even sound we will see. 

Tell me what you think.

Tidewater


----------



## sam (Sep 26, 2010)

You might want to see what the compleat moped is worth before doing and cutting---any photos of it?


----------



## sam (Sep 26, 2010)

PS cool bike


----------



## Tidewater (Sep 27, 2010)

Sam, No photos of it yet.  
I did look around and found a complete year/make/model with less miles and in running condition for $310.00. 
Mine was wrecked somewhere down the line, although repairable, it had sat for about 15 years prior to my obtaining it. It was tucked back into the garage as a later date project. That was a decade ago. I found that my son had done some wrenching on it and a couple of parts are presently missing. I'm hoping to find them in a box somewhere.
I am going to offer up the remaining parts from it on a couple of the ped sites and let the people who will appreciate it make offers on what they want from it. I appreciate and thank you for the advice.

I pulled the Columbia apart last evening. Planning on blasting the brushed paint job off of the frame, fenders and guard tonite. 
I did some work on the chainguard last night and was able to make it straight and true again. 
One of the CABE members hooked me up with a 49' Columbia springer nose, I should have possession of it here in a few days. Can't wait!

Tidewater


----------



## Tidewater (Sep 28, 2010)

Finally found the serial number on the frame, it was disguised as a thick drip of brushed on red enamel.
The number is A146078 which according to vintagecolumbiabikes and oldroads makes it a 1955. 
I did some great things with the chainguard and fenders today. All of the big dents are all but a memory now,


----------



## Tidewater (Sep 30, 2010)

Scratch the great things with the fenders comment. What appeared to be a solid rear fender turned out to be a cancerous apparation of what once was. The thick coats of brushed on enamel were the only thing holding the shape of the fender. I've got spots in it as flimsy as a foil gum wrapper. Different fenders are on the way, just thought I might be able to salvage what was there.


----------



## Tidewater (Oct 13, 2010)

I've made a little bit of progress since the last entry. I moved forward with customizing the Intramotor fuel tank, as planned, the center was cut out narrowing the overall width by about 2.25" I set one half of the tank on the frame and studied the appearance in numerous positions. I ended up opting for turning it upside down as it seemed to provide the best fit as well as a look that I can be happy with. I think it's going to look pretty cool.




Still anxiously awaiting the arrival of my purchased goodies, with any luck I'll have a finished project by the end of the month.


----------

